# Sumador de señales alimentado con 9V



## Agudbass4 (Ago 27, 2015)

Hola gente, si bien hace mucho que sigo el foro nunca aporté nada y recién ahora empecé a realizar proyectos sencillos y tratar de entenderlos, y acá tengo dudas con un sumador.

Mi idea es hacer un sumador de dos señales (una mono y otra stereo) para conectar la pc y el bajo y en la salida conectar auriculares (para no molestar a la gente donde vivo  ).
Buscando por la web me encontré con el siguiente circuito que me pareció sencillo y además está alimentado con 9V, ideal para usar con baterías o aprovechar una fuente para pedales.

La cosa es, para la entrada del bajo, basta con entrar directamente o tengo que pasar por un pre que aumente un poco la señal? No tendré ningún problemas de impedancias?

Otra cosa, me conviene poner un pote que regule el volumen de cada señal o directamente uno general a la salida?

Muchas gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 27, 2015)

yo opinaria que sin potenciometro pues la idea es que las 2 señales se mezclen como estan

te sugiero un  LM324 pues es un operacional que funciona con una fuente simple como una bateria
los que usan fuente doble distorcionan mucho las señales.

aparte que trae 4 amplificadores en 1 chip es decir lo puedes hacer estereo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2015)

Para el bajo tenés una ganancia de 280K/33K= 8.5
Para la señal de línea tenes 280K/100K = 2.8
O sea... el bajo lo amplificás por 8 antes de ir a los auris. La línea la amplificás x 3.


----------



## Agudbass4 (Ago 27, 2015)

> te sugiero un LM324 pues es un operacional que funciona con una fuente simple como una bateria
> los que usan fuente doble distorcionan mucho las señales.



Ya tengo el NE5532 que también parece que funciona con batería. No me sirve el que tengo para tener una salida stereo como en el esquema?



> O sea... el bajo lo amplificás por 8 antes de ir a los auris. La línea la amplificás x 3.


Entonces podría entrar derecho con el bajo sin problemas. Lo voy a probar en la proto a ver que tal funciona.

Que pasaría si no les pongo los capacitores c3 y c7 ? En que me influiría?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2015)

Agudbass4 dijo:


> Que pasaría si no les pongo los capacitores c3 y c7 ? En que me influiría?


En que el 5532 puede comenzar a oscilar y vas a escuchar muy mal, vas a gastar la pila muy rápido y eventualmente podés comerte el IC. Por lo que valen, mejor ponelos. Y también asegurate de tener uno de 100nF entre -V y +V


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 27, 2015)

Sugerencia para convertir al circuito a empleos genéricos y evitar algunos posibles problemas:

- Utilizá un condensador de acoplo de señal por entrada, en lugar de uno solo compartido para todas las entradas. El empleo de un condensador de acoplo de señal por entrada evita la posibilidad de que una fuente de señal aplique accidentalmente corriente contínua (si dispone de un offset importante) sobre las otras fuentes de señal, causando alguna anomalía de funcionamiento y/o distorsión inducida . Incluso, se baja la fci del conjunto sumado en más de 1.5 veces, empleando el mismo valor de condensador para todas ellas (4.7 uF). . Se mejora, además, el ataque en el bajo eléctrico (eso último te puede interesar más que nada). . En general, la THD resultante es menor en todo el espectro audible y más aún en la parte baja del mismo.

- El hecho de emplear un solo condensador de acoplo común para todas las entradas puede producirte que las demás resistencias hacia los canales no activos (y que puedan quedar flotantes y no debidamente aterrizadas) actúen como hermosas antenas para los ruidos (dependiendo, en buena parte, de su forma de cómo están construidas). El empleo de condensadores independientes por entrada minimiza ese posible problema, aunque también debe escogerse cuidadosamente qué tipo de condensador elegir y cómo disponerlo en el layout (aunque en menor medida que las resistencias pueden llegar a actuar como antenas también, dependiendo de cómo estén construidos).

Saludos


----------



## Agudbass4 (Ago 28, 2015)

> En que el 5532 puede comenzar a oscilar y vas a escuchar muy mal, vas a gastar la pila muy rápido y eventualmente podés comerte el IC. Por lo que valen, mejor ponelos. Y también asegurate de tener uno de 100nF entre -V y +V


Ah buenisimo! Solo preguntaba porque no tenía capacitores de ese valor ni cercanos como para probarlo enseguida, voy a seguir tu recomendación y agregarle c3 y c7. 
Con respecto al capacitor de 100nF, no sería entre masa y + V? osea, como está puesto c5? 



> Utilizá un condensador de acoplo de señal por entrada, en lugar de uno solo compartido para todas las entradas.


Te adjunto el schem modificado para ver si a eso te referís, si es así, le dejo todo de 4.7uF?
Interesante eso de mejorar el ataque del bajo, podría probar con algunos valores cercanos de capacitores e ir viendo que pasa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 28, 2015)

Agudbass4 dijo:


> Con respecto al capacitor de 100nF, no sería entre masa y + V? osea, como está puesto c5?


Si, pero me refería a los terminales del 5532.
En ese esquema, GND es -V por que la referencia de "masa" esta por el divisor R2 y R3.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 28, 2015)

Agudbass4 dijo:


> Te adjunto el schem modificado para ver si a eso te referís, si es así, le dejo todo de 4.7uF?
> Interesante eso de mejorar el ataque del bajo, podría probar con algunos valores cercanos de capacitores e ir viendo que pasa



Perfecto. Por los valores de los caps, será cuestión de que pruebes algunos valores diferentes (dependiendo en mucha medida qué tan abajo en frecuencia llegue el instrumento, ya que con 4.7 uF tenés un corte suficientemente bajo y, muy posiblemente, no lo notes aún poniendo valores más altos que 4.7 uF). Tal vez notes algo si colocás caps de menos de 4.7 uF  (valores los cuales ya no te sugeriría).

La diferencia, si es que la podés llegar a notar, radica en la amplitud máxima obtenida en los dos a tres primeros ciclos de un impulso amortiguado, logrado éste cuando se rasga el bajo (obviamente en su nota más baja que se pueda lograr).

Saludos

PD: es más, podés armar el circuito como primeramente lo presentaste y luego cotejarlo con el que te propuse para ver si podés notar alguna diferencia y contárselo al foro. 

Adjunto, como ejemplo, las diferencias que se puedan suscitar en la envolvente de la amplitud de salida ante la inyección de una señal amortiguada de 16 Hz, para cuando el capacitor vale 4.7 uF y 0.47 uF, respectivamente. Se consideró solamente actuando la entrada para el bajo eléctrico. Es interesante notar que la fci en un caso es de casi 1 Hz y en el otro caso de casi 10 Hz (ambas, aún abajo de la del tono inyectado).



Curva verde: capacitor de 4.7 uF; curva roja: capacitor de 0.47 uF.

Como se puede observar, se inyectó la señal después de estabilizados los parámetros del circuito (1 segundo después de conectar la fuente de alimentación).

Observar el primer triangulito de referencia cerca de la escala vertical en -2. Ahí se nota claramente cómo cambia el perfil de la envolvente entre uno y otro caso. El ataque es bien diferente. Comparar el primero y tercero semiciclos rojos contra el primero y tercero semiciclos verdes. La envolvente de los picos de esos semiciclos citados es ascendente para la curva roja (hasta el semiciclo tercero y, luego, decae a partir del quinto semiciclo y sucesivos) y siempre descendente para la curva verde.

La amplitud máxima de la señal inyectada es de 0.25 V RMS.

Para las notas más altas (de en torno a los 100 Hz en adelante), no existe una diferencia apreciablemente notoria en el ataque.


----------



## Agudbass4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Perdón por colgarme un tiempo, estuve rindiendo parciales y no tenía tiempo de probar el circuito!

Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestía de hacer la gráfica y muy buena la explicación, me ayuda mucho ya que con el tema de los capacitores me cuesta mucho entender como viene la mano y mucho mas respuesta en frecuencia. Entonces los capacitores de acople me determinan la frec. inferior de corte? y la superior la determinarían los cap de 22pF ?

Recién hoy pude comprar algunos capacitores que me faltaban y probe poniendo a cada entrada un capacitor de 4,7 uF y la diferencia fue muy notoria a cuando tenía dos capacitores compartidos. A tal punto que tuve que aumentar las resistencias de entrada para bajar la ganancia porque el volumen es insoportable. Definitivamente voy a dejar un cap por entrada! 

Me quedó la duda si subir las resistencias para bajar la ganancia o poner un pote en la salida para bajar el volumen general. Influye en algo jugar con las resistencias de entrada?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 4, 2015)

Agudbass4 dijo:


> Perdón por colgarme un tiempo, estuve rindiendo parciales y no tenía tiempo de probar el circuito!



No hay problemas!!!. Si es para formarte con el estudio, hacés bien .



Agudbass4 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestía de hacer la gráfica y muy buena la explicación, me ayuda mucho ya que con el tema de los capacitores me cuesta mucho entender como viene la mano y mucho mas respuesta en frecuencia.



De nada. Siempre que se pueda, se hace. Así de simple.



Agudbass4 dijo:


> Entonces los capacitores de acople me determinan la frec. inferior de corte? y la superior la determinarían los cap de 22pF ?



Exactamente. Esos capacitores de 4.7 uF que dijiste has agregado por cada entrada del mixer van a jugar con esas resistencias de 33 K y 100 K (teniendo presente que a cada uno de esos valores resistivos se le van a sumar las impedancias resultantes de salida de lo que le conectes a cada entrada, en condiciones reales de funcionamiento). Despreciando el valor de impedancia de salida resultante de lo que le conectes a cada entrada, en relación a los valores de esas resistencias de 33 K y 100 K, respectivamente, podés estimar aproximadamente la fci con esos dos pares de valores (33 K y 4.7 uF por un lado; 100 K y 4.7 uF por otro lado). El error cometido no es muy grosero.

Acordate que C4 y C8 forman otro filtro pasaaltos junto con la impedancia de lo que conectes a la salida del mixer. Para un cálculo rápido y aproximado, nuevamente se puede volver a despreciar el efecto de la impedancia resultante precedente a esos capacitores C4 y C8 (es decir, la impedancia resultante de salida del opamp del mixer).

Para la fci de todo el sistema, va a dominar la mayor fci resultante de todas las que se presenten en la cadena de sonido.

En el caso de la fcs limitada en el opamp del mixer, es mucho más sencillo, ya que intervienen solamente esos caps de 22 pF y la resistencia de realimentación de 280 K. No hay mucha más vuelta que darle a esto.

Con respecto a la ganancia, fijate si debés atenuar todas las ganancias del mixer ó solamente la de alguna entrada en particular: si es global, conviene bajar la resistencia de realimentación de 280 K (subiendo después el cap de 22 pF, para mantener la estabilidad). De esta forma, se mantiene bajo el ruido térmico. Si es particular, aumentá la resistencia de la entrada correspondiente, es decir, la de 33 K ó la de 100 K (no es muy necesario alterar el cap de 4.7 uF, si la modificación no es muy grande).

Siempre es más conveniente fijar la ganancia de cada etapa al valor estrictamente necesario y procurar atacar directamente a la etapa siguiente (es decir, sin atenuaciones resistivas entre etapas) antes que dejar una innecesaria alta ganancia en la etapa precedente y atenuar posteriormente antes de continuar a la siguiente. Lo último implica deterioro de la relación señal a ruido, aumento del ruido térmico, deterioro de la respuesta en alta frecuencia y deterioro del slew rate.

Saludos


----------



## Agudbass4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ahh buenisimo!! Te agradezco, un genio explicando  
Siempre se me dificultó el cálculo de la frecuencia.. en la facu lo dimos muy teórico "demostrando" de donde venían las formulas para calcular y demás. Por eso quiero hacer circuitos y entender un poco para hacer cálculos mas prácticos, obviamente eso requiere de experiencía y práctica.

Probé muchas combinaciones (salvo cambiar los caps de 22pF ya que no tengo ningún otro valor tan chico) lo mejor que me pareció fue esta combinación..

Las R de entrada del bajo de 180 K, las de entrada de línea 220 K. La ganancia le dejé las dos de 270 K (ya que no podía cambiar los caps de 22pF) y suena bastante bien, mucho mejor de lo que yo imaginaba antes de meterme con este circuito.

Lo que si, con cualquier combinación metía ruido, supongo que es por conectar todo en la proto sin cables mallados, etc.. A medida que acercaba la mano a los capacitores de la entrada el ruido aumentaba mucho, si no tocaba las cuerdas del bajo (o la masa) se hacía insoportable.


EDIT:
Soldé todo a una placa con cables mallados y demás y se redujo bastante el ruido, los capacitores si acercas la mano siguen haciendo de "antena", aunque supongo que si lo meto en una caja de metal y le conecto la masa a la caja se va a reducir un poco mas.


----------



## crimson (Sep 5, 2015)

Agudbass4 dijo:


> ... los capacitores si acercas la mano siguen haciendo de "antena",


Ojo que puede estar oscilando, y al acercar la mano haga de detector de radiofrecuencia.
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sugeriría aumentar C2 de 4.7 uF a unos 470 uF x 16 V. Con ese cambio, el nivel relativo al ripple de alimentación a la salida del mixer sería de unos 74.2 dB abajo (a 100 Hz), mientras que con solamente 4.7 uF sería de unos 34.6 dB abajo (a 100 Hz). La mejora sería de unos 39.6 dB (que no son nada despreciables).

Puede aumentarlo incluso hasta unos 2200 uF (ya mucho más no tiene sentido). Con esa modificación llegaría a unos 82.9 dB abajo (a 100 Hz), logrando una mejora relativa de unos 48.3 dB respecto de 4.7 uF.

Si, además de todo lo sugerido, se agrega una resistencia de 100 ohmios entre el positivo del capacitor de 220 uF y un extremo del interruptor de encendido del mixer, el circuito queda literalmente mudo frente a ruidos posibles de fuente de alimentación. Con C2 de 470 uF, el nivel relativo al ripple de alimentación a la salida del mixer sería de unos 97 dB abajo (a 100 Hz)!!!.

Saludos


----------



## Agudbass4 (Sep 6, 2015)

> Ojo que puede estar oscilando, y al acercar la mano haga de detector de radiofrecuencia.


Seguramente esté oscilando, hay alguna forma de darse cuenta "de oído"? Digo, porque si no toco las cuerdas del bajo (o algún lugar de masa) produce un ruido bastante molesto y ahí es cuando acerco la mano y hacen de antena los cap.



> Sugeriría aumentar C2 de 4.7 uF a unos 470 uF x 16 V.


La semana que viene voy a intentar hacer los cambios de capacitores y agregar la resistencia de 100 ohm para ver si baja el ripple y si noto mejoras. Ni bien tenga resultados los publico y subo la pcb por si a alguno le interesa!


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 6, 2015)

La señal de salida sale negada tuve problemas con eso con los bajos y el amplificador, no me acuerdo bien cuál fue el problema pero al final la señal de salida no invertida era mejor.


----------

